# Congratulations for Dibley



## barbaramary (Jan 30, 2006)

Just wanted to say Congratulations.  You deserve this, you are such an inspiration and calming voice in this journey for us all. Your thoughts for the week are wonderful and some end up printed off and put on the fridge.

So thank you and enjoy your


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Dibs

As you know from our other thread, I am so overjoyed for you and your DH.

[fly]    [/fly]

You have been the most fantastic support to all of us, as Barbaramary said, and it's great to have some fabulous news to celebrate.

May God continue with his blessings.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

many congrats from me too! I saw Nofi today and she told me your news

x


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Dibley.   that pg goes well.


----------



## Cazacan (Feb 25, 2007)

*dibley*, am so happy to see your news, you are such an amazing woman and I have always apprieciated your support and help.
So am overjoyed to see you being blessed , good luck and congratulations to you and your DH
* x caz*


----------



## Kiwi Rose (May 17, 2008)

hi Dibs,

I've not been posting too much recently but wanted to say

[fly]*CONGRATULATIONS*[/fly]

and thank you for all your support.

lots of love



Kiwi Rose xx


----------

